# Making additions to posts after 24 hours have passed



## BristolGirl

Hi, I've searched FAQs and this forum and can't find a similar question, which is when re-visiting a recent thread you discover you committed an oversight and would like to acknowledge the fact (eg you translated a negative sentence in the positive or vice versa) and at the same time acknowledge the right version posted by another forero, for future reference, but you don't want to put the thread back into the loop by writing a new post. Is there any way this can be done? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cagey

For the first 24 hours after you submit your post, you can edit the post yourself, using the 'edit post' function. 
(If you do that, please don't change your original statement, but mark the acknowledgement or correction as a later edit.  You may already have thought of this.) 

Otherwise, I wouldn't object to your writing a new post and bouncing the thread to the top of the page. 
I am not certain everyone feels the same.  Let's hope more moderators comment.


----------



## ewie

Cagey said:


> Otherwise, I wouldn't object to your writing a new post and bouncing the thread to the top of the page.
> I am not certain everyone feels the same.  Let's hope more moderators comment.


No, I've no objection to that either


----------



## Andygc

Cagey said:


> Otherwise, I wouldn't object to your writing a new post and bouncing the thread to the top of the page.
> I am not certain everyone feels the same.  Let's hope more moderators comment.


Seems reasonable to me too.


----------



## BristolGirl

Hello everyone - and thank you all so much for your answers. I gather therefore there is no way you can edit after 24 hours. I still can't feel comfortable writing again and bouncing - it still feels like doing it to make a personal point rather than for grammar purposes for future reference.


----------



## CapnPrep

The moderators can edit the post for you. I have asked for this to be done, by using the Report function on my own post. You probably shouldn't make a habit of it, but I agree with you that it can be preferable to reviving the thread in some situations.


----------



## BristolGirl

Thank you CapnPrep !


----------



## Maître Capello

If other members have posted after the post with the oversight and if at least one of them raises the point at stake,  then it is definitely better to write a new post to prevent any confusion in the discussion. Otherwise I think I prefer to edit  the post with the error, especially if it is the last one in the thread. This avoids both reviving the thread and consecutive posts from the same member. That being said, I wouldn't  really mind a member re-posting, but it would not be my preferred  choice.

Anyway, when members contact me to request my editing their posts to  correct a mistake they can't edit anymore, I usually grant their wish  provided the thread still makes sense and remains easily readable.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Here is our stricture on 'Bumping' a thread (from Rule 8): 





> No bumping. If nobody responds to your question, do not post again to  simply request help – instead, post more information or context to help us to  help you. If your question receives no reply, you can use the report-a-post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icon in the bottom-left corner of your post to request moderator assistance.


I would not, BristolGirl, interpret what you're suggesting as 'bumping'. 
I would interpret such an action as your posting _"more information or context to help us to  help you."_


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hi! I feel the same way as Cagey (post #2), in fact it would often be preferable to post that additional post if you cannot edit your original one, because  if someone has reacted to an error you made in the first post, and you  subsequently correct that first post, the error will be gone and you  would get a confusing sequence of posts that might have to be moderated further to become less confusing... In slow forums with only one moderator like Nordic Languages, it may take a while before a request for editing help will be responded to, and in the meantime, further posts in the thread may have appeared making the edit moot. Having said that, it's always worth alerting moderators by reporting any problems.


Maître Capello said:


> Anyway, when members contact me to request my editing their posts to   correct a mistake they can't edit anymore, I usually grant their wish   provided the thread still makes sense and remains easily  readable.


This applies to me, too.


----------



## Tunalagatta

Hi there BristolGirl ,

As CapnPrep, Maitre Capello and Wilma say, you can report your post, if it's the last one, to tell us how you'd like us to edit it, and we will. If there are subsequent posts after yours, you could add your comment, then report it, saying, "Just adding a correction - please debump" and a moderator can move the thread from the first page (however, if the discussion about the word or phrase is otherwise exhaustive,  people probably won't feel the need to comment further, and the thread  will naturally fall back down the page, anyway). 

In any case I really think that you would be posting in order to help other people, not yourself, so it isn't a big deal, at least not in It-En .


----------



## BristolGirl

Very clear - and thank you all so much !!


----------

